# Electrical exam prep course / class in NJ



## kamil (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi everyone,

this is my first time to post on this forum, and I would like to start of from the right foot. I have been following topics for the last 3 weeks and, as this subject has been touched before,however it never got completely tucked. 

I am 26 years old Polish descent man, just applied (had sent out my application for examination this week) and I have started to look around for a good prep class. I am located in Linden NJ (exit 136 GSP or 13A TRPY). I encourage to reply with locations of NJ electrical prep and continuing education courses. Also I would like to meet, perhaps in person contractors and anyone taking a test soon from around Linden/Rahway area. Maybe we could do business or study together?

I think all of us from NJ could use such list.

These are the ones I found:

Starting form N to S of NJ:

-Ben Shedlock - Elec Tech Inc. - Clark, NJ - Polish Cult. Center - 845$ (36h)

-Alan Chech - Bordentown, NJ - Ramada Inn - 645$ (34h)

-Tom Pernel Electrical - Barnegat, NJ - 450$ (30h)


----------



## kamil (Feb 9, 2010)

My friend told me that local IBEW 102 in Persippany does courses too, but I think you got to be a member to be able to attend , I wish someone out there would share that info with us about this class

Link:

3ple-w.ibewlocal102.org/node/1080


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

Speaking from experience I highly recommend Alan Chech's class. From around here you get on the turnpike at 8AM Saturday morning and there's no one on the road and the hotel where the class is held is right off of the exit. Alan's one of the best instructors in the state.


----------



## AndreEb (Jun 26, 2010)

*hello*

my name is Andre and I live around linden nj, I am planing on taking my electrical exam soon but i need some help, if you can be at any assistant please email me at [email protected]


----------



## tamtara (Jul 12, 2010)

*test prep in nj*

Im in the same boat as you. I know bergin tech,and passaic tech offer courses. Some told me to google a guy named fragipan in our area but i can't find him. any leads let me know and i'll do the same.

Thanks


----------

